
Over 80% of online ad effect is on offline sales - manojr
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/10024.html
======
MikeGale
The study isn't published yet so I withold my judgement. Given that the
results are beneficial to people selling adverts caution should be exercised.
(Two of their big problems are that click through rates are abysmal and many
people dislike ads. They benefit if advertisers believe they achieve
"additional sales".)

EDIT: FOLLOW UP. I had a deeper look. The article is dated, "Posted in
Business on February 3, 2017". I found one copy of the paper published
December 29, 2015 and another July 26, 2016. Both same I think, but one author
had moved from Google to Pandora.

The article text seems off beam. The paper describes a method to better
estimate advertising impact, not directly what that impact is. Odd.

------
normalperson123
if i am not mistaken, ads used to pay a lot more. for example, a friend of
mine used to run a website and was able to pay for the hosting costs with a
few adsense ads and modest traffic. apparently that is not possible anymore.

there are problems with ad blockers and malicious ads. i simply dont
understand why these things are a problem. why do we not see simple ads,
static images with no java script, implemented in such a way that ad blockers
cant really block them? i mean, if your ad is some image inserted somewhere in
one or all of your web pages, how could an ad blocker know which image it was
out of the many which are probably going to be present on any given page? and
why are people not willing to pay for such an advertising vector? people visit
the website, they will see the ad like a billboard or any other traditional
ad, so why is it not possible to charge traditional rates? its very confusing
to me so if anyone with experience in the matter could weigh in that would be
very nice.

~~~
wvenable
> why do we not see simple ads, static images with no java script, implemented
> in such a way that ad blockers cant really block them?

I've posted about this before as I've actually been involved in a site that
does just this. It has basic text ads, side graphical ads, and banner ads.
There is no JavaScript used for any of it, all the site images including the
ads are served exactly the same way. The text ads are completely embedded in
the page text. No 3rd party ad services are used at all.

Ad blockers have no problem blocking every one of them.

~~~
princeb
> Ad blockers have no problem blocking every one of them.

that's interesting. how would they block a comment like this: This post was
made possible by McDonald's (I'm lovin' it), if it were embedded this deeply
in post content?

I'm interested only because i have briefly entertained the idea of ad content
embeded directly into a db query via a sproc, for example, so that the ad and
the post content are basically one and the same... if the entire content is
blocked, maybe that's the desired outcome? never bothered to try it though.

~~~
jay-saint
If all you wanted to do is embed " This post was made possible by xyz co."
Most blockers would miss this. However most advertisers want to have a link
provided to track results . It's trivial to block the links to
xyz.co/partner=123 . With the above knowledge and some trust a retailer could
gain customers and bypass adblockers by bypassing links in their ads and
focusing on views.

------
diminish
monetization hungry websites made the sites unusable with extra and extra ads.
users responded with ad blockers.

Instagram , snapchat and other app silos will come up as winners as you can't
block their ads and open web will turn into a paid web slowly.

PS: I m using ad blockers

